# Jig trialers



## slim357 (Jan 25, 2008)

I need some help pickin out a jig trailer, what do you guys use. In the past ive used uncle josh and zoom chunks, but was thinkin of tryin some type of craw-type trailer. Any and all ideas welcome


----------



## jigfisherman (Jan 25, 2008)

I use the Paca chunk and some hand pours from https://www.hurricanebassinworms.com/


----------



## slim357 (Jan 25, 2008)

sounds good i also noticed a color of the paca chucks im going to have to try Potomac blue


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 25, 2008)

Try a chunck of garlic - also dip your jig, lure, whatever in the garlic juice. Wait for it........bam, a strike!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 25, 2008)

I have heard nothing but positive reviews about Paca craws and Chunks. I have never used either. I hardly ever throw a jig. The select few times I have fished them, I caught a few on a Green Pumpkin jig with a big Wal-Mart FLW Chunk trailer. One night in a golf course pond, I caught a 2 pounder then got broken off on a monster (it's always a biggun if it gets away, I know :roll: ) using the FLW trailer on a jig.


----------



## little anth (Jan 25, 2008)

zoom chunks and twin tailed grubs work well i also like pork :wink:


----------



## SMDave (Jan 25, 2008)

Basssnacks.com

Promise you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 25, 2008)

SMDave said:


> Basssnacks.com
> 
> Promise you won't be dissapointed!




Concur on that! Joe has some great stuff, and don't forget to try the _Shakit_ worms he pours. Black w/Blue Flake color has been a good color around here.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 25, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > Basssnacks.com
> ...



Second that! My #1 shakey head worm!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 25, 2008)

I like using a crawdad style trailer like this.....


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 25, 2008)

I think all those crawdads look freaky!


----------



## redbug (Jan 26, 2008)

I use two types of trailers on my jigs which I throw about 80%of the time...
in cool water below 65* i use big salty chunks from zoom
and above 65* i use paca craws they give a great swimming action that bass cant seem to resist


----------



## slim357 (Jan 31, 2008)

I picked up some pacas, ill let you know if i get a fish on one


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 4, 2008)

Good topic. I'm planning on throwing a jig more this season as well. Small light weight ones in the rivers for smallies and bigger heavier ones in heavy cover for largies. I need to pick up a few sizes and colors of trailers.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 6, 2008)

well i went ahead and got some pacas from net bait, and i love them have yet to fish em that much, but they looked great in the water.


----------

